# Super Street's Nissan 240SX



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Honestly, I like the way this car looks and how it's being set-up. You gotta them points for that :thumbup: 










Here's the link:
http://superstreetonline.com/featuredvehicles/130_0408_240sx/

Lots of goodies are being installed on it that i wish i could have.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

and not to mention that it has a _PJ Bonifacio _ done paint job.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's just a silver paint job lol 

Awesome car though. I want a second gen S14 pretty bad but my bike is coming soon!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks HOT!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

needs to fix the bumper gap, but fuck it. its fast, and thats all that matters


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm a fan but i'd definitely slap some different wheels on there.


RWD pwnz you!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

it looks like one of those cheap "drift" body kits...that would explain the gaps.

I like the wheels...like the lip, like the chrome.

You know...it seems to me that PJ Bonifacios claim to fame is making custom colors look factory, and making custom fender flares. Any good custom body shop can do that for probably a heck of a lot less then he charges. I havn't seen any really good airbrush work from him or anything that would really wow me.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Binger said:


> it looks like one of those cheap "drift" body kits...that would explain the gaps.
> 
> I like the wheels...like the lip, like the chrome.
> 
> You know...it seems to me that PJ Bonifacios claim to fame is making custom colors look factory, and making custom fender flares. Any good custom body shop can do that for probably a heck of a lot less then he charges. I havn't seen any really good airbrush work from him or anything that would really wow me.


I think that a big publication like Super Street could afford something a bit better than an ebay kit. Hell that front mount probably costs more than some peoples cars!!!!!!!!!! Looks good though, cept for that gap.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

kill drivers seat brahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I would have to say I would drive that shit any day... NIce


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Binger said:


> it looks like one of those cheap "drift" body kits...that would explain the gaps.
> 
> I like the wheels...like the lip, like the chrome.
> 
> You know...it seems to me that PJ Bonifacios claim to fame is making custom colors look factory, and making custom fender flares. Any good custom body shop can do that for probably a heck of a lot less then he charges. I havn't seen any really good airbrush work from him or anything that would really wow me.


ya i agree too pricey, and i hate those rims, but who knows it is ricky chus car, hes taken way to long to complete it to


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

i liked his other color to, the metallic blue


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

yeah, that was pretty sharp...I love blue but silver is really growing on me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

91sentra said:


> I think that a big publication like Super Street could afford something a bit better than an ebay kit. Hell that front mount probably costs more than some peoples cars!!!!!!!!!! Looks good though, cept for that gap.



actually, that's not true. Bet you didn't know most full time mag writers don't make squat. At least SCC and the other import mags.

most of that stuff is "sponsored" by companies. Unless it's someone's personal car and htey pay for all that stuff and let it get publicized.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> actually, that's not true. Bet you didn't know most full time mag writers don't make squat. At least SCC and the other import mags.
> 
> most of that stuff is "sponsored" by companies. Unless it's someone's personal car and htey pay for all that stuff and let it get publicized.


Well i did know that, in fact they are always making dumb comments about how little they make but what i meant is that look at how much they dumped into the paint and engine and susp. etc. I would figure that they would at least spring for a decent fitting kit IMO.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive seen this car in person, and met the guy doing his motor work. Its in socal called g dimensionz. There was about 10 s chassis cars all sr20 powered, mainly drift cars. Its good to meet people who know what theyre talkin about, exchange knowledge with.


----------

